# Triton MOF001 Base plate Issues.



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

I am happy with my Triton MOF001 for the most part, but I recently ran into some trouble when I made a jig that relied on running the baseplate against an edge to guide the cut.

I discovered that the plastic base plate does not sit flush with the metal casting, I'm not sure if it's meant to be slightly smaller/larger than the metal casting by design but any adjustments I can make to it simply push the base plate proud of the casting one side and just shy of it the other.. so it's not going to be very accurate if the router is guided via the base plate along the edge of a jig.

Would the best option be to make a new one, screw it down then flush the base to the metal by hand? or should I make one a fraction under sized so that the metal casting is used to guide these kind of cuts rather than the plastic base plate?

Is there a good method of checking to see if the center of the bit/motor spindle is concentric with the external edges of the router?

My other option was to purchase the trend Sub-Base as I would like to start using their guide bushings, but I'm not sure this will solve my issue when using the router base to guide cuts against a jig/template.

Thanks


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes I have observed that the plastic base doesn't sit flush all the way round with the casting on my MOF001 too. I find I can get it to sit pretty flush at the left and right edges, which is OK for my purposes, but not perfectly flush front and back.

If you have the Triton accessory kit with their guide bushings, it has a centring ring to centre the plastic base on the collet. That's to make sure the guide bushings will be properly centred but it does also have the side effect of making the position of the plastic base repeatable.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

The plastic base plate cover is smaller by design. My Bosch and Makita routers are the same. If you are going to run the edge of the router against a straight edge you run the metal edge of the base against the straight edge.

I wouldn't buy a Trend Universal Base and guide bushes. I have a Triton router and use the Triton guide bushes. The method of 'centering' the Triton guide bushes is superior to any other I have seen. It guarantees concentricity. The Trend system, and others, rely on an 'iffy' centering cone. The only advantage Trend has is that you can get guide bushes in 1mm increments from 10mm OD to 32mm OD. The Triton set has seven bushes (more than enough in my book). The Triton bushes are of high quality (steel, not plastic) and have an 'open' design which dost not constrict vacuum chip extraction. 

Denis Lock (Routing with Denis)


----------



## fleetinglyshort (Oct 22, 2013)

denisl said:


> The plastic base plate cover is smaller by design. My Bosch and Makita routers are the same. If you are going to run the edge of the router against a straight edge you run the metal edge of the base against the straight edge.
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Trend Universal Base and guide bushes. I have a Triton router and use the Triton guide bushes. The method of 'centering' the Triton guide bushes is superior to any other I have seen. It guarantees concentricity. The Trend system, and others, rely on an 'iffy' centering cone. The only advantage Trend has is that you can get guide bushes in 1mm increments from 10mm OD to 32mm OD. The Triton set has seven bushes (more than enough in my book). The Triton bushes are of high quality (steel, not plastic) and have an 'open' design which dost not constrict vacuum chip extraction.
> 
> Denis Lock (Routing with Denis)


Thanks for the input guys. would you mind explaining what the Triton method of alignment is?

I have found two kits that include router bushes made by triton:

Triton TGA001 Template Guide Kit: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

and

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Triton-TGA1...e=UTF8&qid=1413988377&sr=1-36&keywords=Triton

The more expensive one just seems to include a dust extraction chute which doesn't interest me.

I have seen centering cones used for aligning guide bushes and the trend base I was looking at seems to use an alignment pin which matches a specific guide bush of the same size. Having never used either I had no idea which one looked better.

Seems the triton kit would suit my needs, I just thought it would be a good idea to have bushes in 1mm increments available if the need arises.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

The TGA001 kit appears to be for the TRA001 router only. The TGA150 kit is needed for the MOF001.

The Triton bushes are good but the one thing that disappoints me about them is they only go up to 3/4" diameter. Sometimes a larger bush would be useful.


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi n/a
Andy is right - TGA001 is for TRA001 only, TGA150A fits both TRA001 and MOF001.

The small round plate in the bottom left corner of the TGA150A picture is the alignment plate. It fits the same way as the bushes do. The opening is the same diameter as the Triton collet. You plunge the collet through the alignment plate and then tighten up every thing. As I said in my earlier post this guarantees bush/bit concentricity and is the best system I have seen.

Denis Lock - "Routing with Denis"


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

denisl said:


> The plastic base plate cover is smaller by design. My Bosch and Makita routers are the same. If you are going to run the edge of the router against a straight edge you run the metal edge of the base against the straight edge.


I think this is the problem with the Triton. I checked my MOF001 last night and the plastic base does seem to be a hair larger than the casting.


----------

